# Cinnamon Male.



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

This is Sinner the Cinnamon Cockatiel. Hes a little over 2. Lovely face and body but here is a face shot.


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

He is beautiful.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

He's one handsome boy!


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

WOW he is really nice looking!!!!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Sinner is a nice looking tiel!


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

wow, nice... i am looking for a boy like him, to marry my daughter 

who does he belong to?


----------



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

DeBree420 said:


> wow, nice... i am looking for a boy like him, to marry my daughter
> 
> who does he belong to?


_____________________________________________________________
who does he belong to...you mean who owns him. ME. He is beautiful and i might put him with a lutino hen, not sure yet. Looked for a WF cinnamon hen but no luck here, my daughter has the lutino hen so we will see...be happy.
I wiyld think you would have your pick in OZ.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He is really cute


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

poppabill said:


> _____________________________________________________________
> who does he belong to...you mean who owns him. ME. He is beautiful and i might put him with a lutino hen, not sure yet. Looked for a WF cinnamon hen but no luck here, my daughter has the lutino hen so we will see...be happy.
> I wiyld think you would have your pick in OZ.


oh... sweet, i thought he might be visiting or something... thats before i read you have 15 tiels :blush:

hehe i have the opposite problem, i can find heaps of WF cinny hens but i want a WF cinny cock...
i think i might have done it though with this little baby...


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

he looks like a white face male to me, I know cinnamon varies in shades, though


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

atvchick95 said:


> he looks like a white face male to me, I know cinnamon varies in shades, though


s/he is definitely a whiteface, unsure if s/he is male though...
anywhoo...t:
will get back to saying how beautiful the Cinnamon whiteface poppabill has is!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

DeBree420 said:


> s/he is definitely a whiteface, unsure if s/he is male though...
> anywhoo...t:
> will get back to saying how beautiful the Cinnamon whiteface poppabill has is!


the picture is of a male white face, Females don't have white faces just the males


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

atvchick95 said:


> the picture is of a male white face, Females don't have white faces just the males


She was talking about her new wf cinny.


----------

